# Other Pets > Horses >  The Newest Addition to the Herd

## Rblangel

He was somewhat of a surprise. A friend was taking care of my horses while i had to be out of town and didnt lock the gate to the back pasture. So 11 months later here is the little Rascal.  He has the sweetest personality and will come running when you call, much to the dismay of his mother. :Smile:

----------


## tonkatoyman

O.K. so what is mom and who is the dad. :Very Happy:  Nice horses by the way.

----------

Rblangel (04-26-2010)

----------


## Rblangel

Mom is a 19 yr old Quarter Horse mare, and daddy is my 4 yr old Quarter horse. Hes a dark sorrel, in the spring he looks more chestnut then sorrel. Ill take some pics of him tonight, him and the 2 geldings are down in the back of the pasture at the moment and cant hear me.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   And Thank you I am proud of all my guys  :Smile:

----------


## dembonez

oh my gosh thats a horse!

----------

Rblangel (04-26-2010)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Awww what a cute little colt!!! I love them at that stage, so cute and cuddly! The yearling stage is my least favorite, they are ornery and large enough to really do some damage-usually by accident! I'm envious of you till then. Although, if you're the kind to not start working with them till they are 2 then I'm totally envious  :Razz:  It pays off in the long run to work with them from day one, but boy is it ever a test of courage!  :ROFL: 

Did your stallion get anyone else or just that one mare?

----------

Rblangel (04-26-2010)

----------


## Rblangel

Thank you. Yeah they are so much fun to mess with at this age. We mess with them from day one and have always been fortunate to have them stay easy to work with. Luckily this was the only mare in heat when he got out, so shes the only one he got. Thanks to everyone for the compliments. 
And heres a picture of his dad.
He needs to go on a diet hes getting a little fluffy. lol

----------


## Wh00h0069

What a cutie!

----------

Rblangel (04-29-2010)

----------


## shescountry89

Wow, beautiful little colt! The stud and mare look great as well!

----------

Rblangel (04-29-2010)

----------


## SERPENT_MASTERS

You got me lol! I thought you was talking about snakes :Smile: . Thats a beautiful horse. I wish i had a  meadow where  horses can roam. The pics look so relaxing. Lucky you !!!!

----------

Rblangel (04-29-2010)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Thank you. Yeah they are so much fun to mess with at this age. We mess with them from day one and have always been fortunate to have them stay easy to work with. Luckily this was the only mare in heat when he got out, so shes the only one he got. Thanks to everyone for the compliments. 
> And heres a picture of his dad.
> He needs to go on a diet hes getting a little fluffy. lol


Well that's good! We had the surprise of both of our mares taking the same year. We bred one mare over and over for 2 years to a black stallion, she was at the stud farm for a week at a time every time she was in heat. Since she wasn't taking we bred our other mare once just for fun to the black stallion and the breeder through the mare that wasn't taking in with a buckskin stallion (CashBeatsAll) and poof, we had two pregnant mares  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  We were only expecting vet bills for one mare and one foal, boy was that fun! Not to mention two stud fees, both are champion halter studs...  :Cool:  We found out our mare was allergic to the first stud, the vet even stapled her you know what shut when she was bred to him because he thought maybe she was getting infections and she needed to stay sterile. That was really crazy, and kind of gross...

That stallion is GORGEOUS!!! God I love that color! I would call it a liver chestnut, but I'm not sure there's even a name for that exact color  :Confused:  One of my most favorite colors ever! Do you do anything with him, show him, rodeo him, anything?

----------


## Rblangel

Thats always fun when they surprise you like that.  :Smile:  I had a mare do the same thing one year i took her to a stud and she wouldnt take brought her home and she bred to my older stud. I had a mare that had to be stiched every time she was bred in order to carry it to term. They do it to mares that are being raced to keep them from sucking air too. I agree its gross.lol Thanks i love my little guy, and yeah when he sheds out in the spring he looks like a liver chestnut then by the end of the summer he is just a regular sorrel. This year I am going to go back to showing my guys in reining and S.H.O.T shows.I used to rodeo and kinda want to go back to running barrels, but my barrel mare is so out of shape cause all i do is trail ride and work cattle on her. It would take me forever to get her fit again. 
Thanks to everyone for the comments.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Thats always fun when they surprise you like that.  I had a mare do the same thing one year i took her to a stud and she wouldnt take brought her home and she bred to my older stud. I had a mare that had to be stiched every time she was bred in order to carry it to term. They do it to mares that are being raced to keep them from sucking air too. I agree its gross.lol Thanks i love my little guy, and yeah when he sheds out in the spring he looks like a liver chestnut then by the end of the summer he is just a regular sorrel. This year I am going to go back to showing my guys in reining and S.H.O.T shows.I used to rodeo and kinda want to go back to running barrels, but my barrel mare is so out of shape cause all i do is trail ride and work cattle on her. It would take me forever to get her fit again. 
> Thanks to everyone for the comments.


Oh my gosh I had no idea they stitched up racers! Crazy! I thought our vet was loony when he stapled her, but he was the best in our area (his office is an 1 1/2 hours from us) so I figured he knew what he was doing! 

Oh I love reining and barrels! I do barrels and show just for fun at small shows in my area. I always say I'm only at the shows to make sure no one else has to get last place  :ROFL:  We actually have an ex reining champ who was worth $10,000 until someone put her in a tinsel wire electric fence. Now she's worth nothing more than a brood mare. She is a smokey black, so she throws palominos no matter what she's bred to, even donkeys!  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Rblangel

Yeah the first time i heard of stiching them i thought no way.I love running barrels and reining and I really want to get into cutting I worked on a cutting horse farm starting 2 year olds, and got to ride a few of the finished cutters. It was a blast.  I love the little open shows they are so much fun and everyones always nice. I bet you are better then you think and as long as you have fun thats all that matters.  :Smile:  Thats sad about the mare, I had one that tore herself up on one of those new vynl (spell check) fences. I have learned horses will find ways to hurt themselves no matter how hard we try to keep them safe. lol I would love to have a horse that i knew what color baby i was going to get everytime  :Smile: , but its nice to be surprised when they are born.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Yeah the first time i heard of stiching them i thought no way.I love running barrels and reining and I really want to get into cutting I worked on a cutting horse farm starting 2 year olds, and got to ride a few of the finished cutters. It was a blast.  I love the little open shows they are so much fun and everyones always nice. I bet you are better then you think and as long as you have fun thats all that matters.  Thats sad about the mare, I had one that tore herself up on one of those new vynl (spell check) fences. I have learned horses will find ways to hurt themselves no matter how hard we try to keep them safe. lol I would love to have a horse that i knew what color baby i was going to get everytime , but its nice to be surprised when they are born.


I've never had the chance to do cutting or anything, but I would love to! We don't have any cutting horses, or know anyone with cattle (that are friendly to us and our horses) so I probably won't ever get to. 

It is crazy how they will hurt themselves no matter what! My mare was at the trainers and fractured her skull in two places! The trainer had the nicest fence I've ever seen!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

It is kind of nice to know what she'll throw! I really want a palomino mule! The last one got sold and the guy with a stud donkey got a new one and the stud fee is $1,000 now! *faint*

----------

